# Possibile sindrome da alienazione genitoriale



## franca (14 Agosto 2013)

Salve a tutti,
mio fratello purtroppo stà divorziando.
Non vede sua figlia da tantissimi tempo e credo che sua moglie stia facendo una sorta di pressing psicologico sulle figlie 
Loro le mandano messaggi con tono cattivo dicendo che non vogliono più vederle ne sentirlo perchè si è comportato male con loro e con la mamma. 
Lei oltretutto fa in modo di denigrarlo sempre per telefono e in ogni occasione, sparlando con le amiche e facendo credere alle figlie che è un cattivo padre.
Ora come si può dimostrare tutto ciò, perchè non vuole vedere neanche più me che sono la sorella, ne il fratello ne mio padre.
Noi purtroppo cosa centriamo? e la mia paure è che più passa il tempo e più le bambine nn vorrano più vedere noi e il padre. le bambine hanno 9 e 13 anni. Tante volte lui ha chiesto alle bambine se volevano vederlo ma loro non vogliono, contattano lui solo per messaggio e sono spesso insolenti con lui.
Insomma lei è una madre perfetta e lui la causa d tutti i mali, a volte lei pure mente e dice cose che non sono vere solo per far passare dalla parte del torto lui.
come fare???? il giudice nella separazione lo capirà? e come si può dimostrare che c'è una sorta di sindrome da alienazione genitoriale da parte di lei sulle bambine??
Grazie


----------



## perplesso (14 Agosto 2013)

franca ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> mio fratello purtroppo stà divorziando.
> Non vede sua figlia da tantissimi tempo e credo che sua moglie stia facendo una sorta di pressing psicologico sulle figlie
> Loro le mandano messaggi con tono cattivo dicendo che non vogliono più vederle ne sentirlo perchè si è comportato male con loro e con la mamma.
> ...


vi serve un bravo professionista,anche 2.   dimostrare il plagio da parte della madre è difficile,ma non impossibile.

le bambine non sono più così piccole,ci si può cominciare a ragionare.     in ogni caso,auguri


----------



## franca (14 Agosto 2013)

QUindi ci sono poche possibilità di provarlo? e come si può fare in modo di ricucire il rapporto tra la nostra famiglia e le bambine? oltretutto il giudice può obbligare le figlie a vedere il padre? ovvio che ora sentono solo la sua campana e le danno ragione in tutto.


----------



## perplesso (14 Agosto 2013)

franca ha detto:


> QUindi ci sono poche possibilità di provarlo? e come si può fare in modo di ricucire il rapporto tra la nostra famiglia e le bambine? oltretutto il giudice può obbligare le figlie a vedere il padre? ovvio che ora sentono solo la sua campana e le danno ragione in tutto.


per provare il plagio ti serve un bravo avvocato ed un bravo analista,che certifichi perizialmente l'azione della madre.

sul ricucire il rapporto tra le bimbe e la vostra famiglia,solo il tempo e la pazienza potranno darti risposta.

sì,certo che il giudice può imporre alle figlie di vedere il padre,ma se la situazione è così grave,i primi incontri saranno dei fallimenti,tenetene di conto.

insomma,dovete affidarvi a qualcuno di maledettamente bravo,perchè mi sembrate all'angolo.  però non è affatto detto che il giudice ascolti solo l'altra campana eh....fate uno sforzo di fede


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2013)

Ciao Franca,

brutta storia, anzi, bruttissima!

bisogna avere molta pazienza. soprattutto il padre.
cioè, se si sente con loro o si mandano dei messaggi,
non reagire offeso o che ne so, riguardo ai messaggi o risposte. 

rimanere costante, in quello che è. 
personalmente, non spiegherei neanche qualcosa alle bimbe. 
ma proprio dimostrarlo coi fatti, che lui c'è, sempre e comunque. 

tipo. una buonanotte via messaggio. raccontare, quando pensa a loro. 
o chiedere se quello che ha visto, piace pure a loro ... ecc. 

discutere su ciò che afferma la madre ... quasi impossibile raggiungere le figlie.
solo dimostrando il contrario ... e ciò lo potete fare tutti voi. 
una cartolina, un pensierino, sentirsi dispiaciuti che mamma e papa si separano ecc. 

in bocca al lupo!

sienne


----------



## Minerva (14 Agosto 2013)

tempo fa nel blog postai questo link

http://www.tradimento.net/entries/870-sindrome-da-alienazione-parentale
non so se possa servire a qualcosa


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Agosto 2013)

franca ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> mio fratello purtroppo stà divorziando.
> Non vede sua figlia da tantissimi tempo e credo che sua moglie stia facendo una sorta di pressing psicologico sulle figlie
> Loro le mandano messaggi con tono cattivo dicendo che non vogliono più vederle ne sentirlo perchè si è comportato male con loro e con la mamma.
> ...


Insistere a voler vedere le figlie è uno dei modi per dimostrare che vi si tiene a vederle e indirettamente sollevare la questione di alienamento.

Ma è anche necessario affrontare il problema della moglie. Per motivi che nessuno sa se non marito e moglie, si stanno separando. Puoi essere anche la sorella, ma tuo fratello non racconterà mai tutta la storia. Con la scusa di voler conoscere la storia intera, devi sentire anche l'altra campana, soprattutto senza fare pressioni e senza sostenere tuo fratello, come invece ti verrebbe naturale.

Cioè in una coppia che si separa non ci sono santi e nonostante si tratta di tuo fratello potrebbe trattarsi benissimo di uno stronzo. Non puoi vedere questo lato? Nessuno ti da colpa, ma se vuoi sapere, devi assumere di non conoscere le persone.

Nella fattispecie di due contro uno, è solo naturale che si chiudano le porte e che la parte cattiva sia da un solo lato. Ascoltare e comprendere richiede sforzi enormi, e non so se vale la pena. Per tuo fratello sicuramente, ma per te?


----------



## sienne (15 Agosto 2013)

Ciao Quibbe,

mi sembra, che non ho colto. lei è zia. e ci tiene alle bimbe. 
si tratta alla fine, che anche se vi è una separazione in corso ... 
dei legami ci sono. si parla di affetti, che vanno oltre i genitori. 
lei, come zia ... perché non dovrebbe valerne la pena, 
di fare questo sforzo? uno sforzo per capire madre e figlia ... 
è un atto d'affetto! molto bello. 
certo, lei si deve tenere fuori da ogni questione ... 
dovrebbe solo ascoltare ... 

sienne


----------



## franca (15 Agosto 2013)

Infatti io non discuto delle loro motivazioni e decisioni, ma sarebbe giusto che la madre non istighi le figlie contro il padre e soprattutto contro la sua famiglia che di fatto non ha colpa.
Capisco che possa venire naturale, magari lei si è sentita tradita anche da noi perchè ora stiamo dalla parte di mio fratello, ma negare che vedano un buon 50% dei suoi parenti mi sembra sbagliato.

Il padre rimane sempre il padre e fidati che non ha fatto nulla di così orribile da meritarsi di non vedere mai più le figlie.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Agosto 2013)

franca ha detto:


> Infatti io non discuto delle loro motivazioni e decisioni, ma sarebbe giusto che la madre non istighi le figlie contro il padre e soprattutto contro la sua famiglia che di fatto non ha colpa.
> Capisco che possa venire naturale, magari lei si è sentita tradita anche da noi perchè ora stiamo dalla parte di mio fratello, ma negare che vedano un buon 50% dei suoi parenti mi sembra sbagliato.
> 
> Il padre rimane sempre il padre e fidati che non ha fatto nulla di così orribile da meritarsi di non vedere mai più le figlie.


Non intendevo dire questo. Intendevo dire se si vogliono trovare delle soluzioni dei problemi, bisogna assumere che anche le persone ben conosciute siano diverse da quello che pensiamo. Io credo che alla fine la madre si sente soltanto minacciata e sola. E nel suo istinto materno cerca di proteggere i suoi figli. Come farebbe chiunque.

Quando una coppia si separa sicuramente non gira dell'aria buonissima. Non avete un amico comune che può fare da arbitro?


----------



## Sole (19 Agosto 2013)

franca ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> mio fratello purtroppo stà divorziando.
> Non vede sua figlia da tantissimi tempo e credo che sua moglie stia facendo una sorta di pressing psicologico sulle figlie
> Loro le mandano messaggi con tono cattivo dicendo che non vogliono più vederle ne sentirlo perchè si è comportato male con loro e con la mamma.
> ...


C'è qualcosa che non capisco... quali sono gli accordi che hanno preso i genitori circa l'affidamento delle bimbe?
C'è stata una separazione consensuale?
Io credo che certe cose vadano decise nelle sedi opportune, insieme a degli avvocati. E, una volta stabilito nero su bianco il modo in cui si gestiranno i figli, di solito i coniugi si regolano di conseguenza, anche in caso di separazioni bruttissime.
Non esiste che siano le bimbe a decidere se vedere il padre o meno: se è stato stabilito che il padre deve tenerle in determinati giorni, quello dev'essere, a mio avviso. E in quei giorni dovrà favorire il contatto tra le figlie e la famiglia paterna.

Sul piano della relazione, invece, purtroppo quello che sta facendo la madre è pessimo. In parte l'ha fatto anche il mio ex marito nei primi mesi di separazione. Quello che mi ha salvata è stato il fatto di essere sempre stata un punto di riferimento forte per i miei bambini e di aver sempre cercato di parlare tanto con loro. Facendo capire ai cuccioli che papà era molto arrabbiato e che quando si è arrabbiati a volte si dicono cose che non si pensano... piano piano, usando parole sincere e schiette e lasciando liberi i bambini di esprimere tutte le loro emozioni (anche quelle negative), ne siamo usciti.
Se tuo fratello ha difficoltà a gestire questa cosa da solo (forse per un papà è un po' più difficile) può sempre chiedere un aiuto psicologico. Anche nei consultori so che ci sono specialisti che offrono consulenza e supporto nella gestione dei figli in caso di separazioni difficili.

Mai arrendersi!


----------



## franca (22 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> C'è qualcosa che non capisco... quali sono gli accordi che hanno preso i genitori circa l'affidamento delle bimbe?
> C'è stata una separazione consensuale?
> Io credo che certe cose vadano decise nelle sedi opportune, insieme a degli avvocati. E, una volta stabilito nero su bianco il modo in cui si gestiranno i figli, di solito i coniugi si regolano di conseguenza, anche in caso di separazioni bruttissime.
> Non esiste che siano le bimbe a decidere se vedere il padre o meno: se è stato stabilito che il padre deve tenerle in determinati giorni, quello dev'essere, a mio avviso. E in quei giorni dovrà favorire il contatto tra le figlie e la famiglia paterna.
> ...


Stanno affrontando una separazione non consensuale, sicuramente alla fine di tutto lui avrà i suoi giorni in cui potrà vedere le bambine ma ora come ora loro non vogliono vederlo, o almeno così dicono.
Lui veramente non è mai stato arrabbiato con loro, ha sempre tentato di tenere le loro questioni separate, ma la moglie spesso le metteva in mezzo e lo colpevolizzava.
Ripeto in una separazione nessuno è innocente e gli errori sono stati fatti da tutti e due, ma almeno non spingere le figlie ad odiare il padre solo per prendersi una misera rivincita, in fondo il giudice sarà sicuramente propenso ad una bigenitorialità visto che sono queste le nuove direttive da seguire ( a giusta ragione visto che vedere un figlio 2 ore a settimana non è praticamente nulla).


----------



## Nordica (18 Ottobre 2013)

franca ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> mio fratello purtroppo stà divorziando.
> Non vede sua figlia da tantissimi tempo e credo che sua moglie stia facendo una sorta di pressing psicologico sulle figlie
> Loro le mandano messaggi con tono cattivo dicendo che non vogliono più vederle ne sentirlo perchè si è comportato male con loro e con la mamma.
> ...


bisogna sapere di più! 

sei molto di parte. magari hanno ragione le bambine.

non sempre la madre e una strega cattiva.


----------



## Nordica (18 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> per provare il plagio ti serve un bravo avvocato ed un bravo analista,che certifichi perizialmente l'azione della madre.
> 
> sul ricucire il rapporto tra le bimbe e la vostra famiglia,solo il tempo e la pazienza potranno darti risposta.
> 
> ...


non capisco? all'angolo? saranno loro a decidere con chi vogliono stare. hanno 9 e 13 anni, mica sono piccolissimi. se voglono vedere la zia lo chiedono alla mamma. i miei che sono mooolto più piccoli lo fanno.
non sono daccordo sul introdursi nella separazione del fratello. non e una guerra di possesso, ma una tragedia familiare.


----------

